# postal rate change



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

What is every one doing about the postal rate change on e-bay?
I am trying to figure out a pkg but not sure if i can list with the current shipping calculator if the lot expires after the rate hike.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

If you read the ebay message boards, they say the shipping calculator will be updated January 27. However, the new Parcel Select labels will not be available through ebay or paypal until March. If you want the new Parcel Select rate (called Standard Post at the Post Office), you will have to mail your packages at a Post Office for now.


----------

